# Chin Music From El Tiante!!!



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Some time last year I was checking out different cigar sites and found out that Luis Tiant had his own cigar. Never got around to pulling the trigger on them though. John (maduromojo) put out a thread that Luis was going to be at a B&M near him signing autographs and talking about his new line of smokes. I really wanted these cigars, so I asked John if he would want to trade for a fiver or something. John asked my interest in the Red Sox pitcher. So, I shared some childhood stories about how I used to imitate his windup, the baseball cards that I have of him smoking a cigar, and how I watched him pitch a game or two for the Angles in the early 80's. Well John said he really didn't want or need any more smokes but would hooked me up. Well, they came in today. John sent me 3 Belicoso Maduros and 3 Robusto Corjos. Man let me tell you...These smokes look great and I can't wait to fire them up. Thank you so much John I really appreciate them!!!


```

```


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats awesome! Luis Tiant was a great pitcher. Hope you enjoy the smokes. Let us know how they are


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... great hit. RED SOX NATION...wooohooooo. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Great pick up and great story. Enjoy the smokes over the weekend.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Smokes look great, give us a little review after you have tried them ! Enjoy!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

good stuff there...


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Got to spend about 30 to 40 minutes talking with Luis at the Trade show in Las Vegas. Since I was a former college pitching coach, we reminisced about some of my players who made it to the big show and he knew them. It was great talking about location, 4 seam vs 2 seam fast ball and the no-seamer. Also, the knock-down or chin music pitch! It is a memory I will never forget and a personal baseball highlight for me. 
Thanks again for reminding me about our visit!
Best,
Ylo2na
Chuck


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

way to cool


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Got to spend about 30 to 40 minutes talking with Luis at the Trade show in Las Vegas. Since I was a former college pitching coach, we reminisced about some of my players who made it to the big show and he knew them. It was great talking about location, 4 seam vs 2 seam fast ball and the no-seamer. Also, the knock-down or chin music pitch! It is a memory I will never forget and a personal baseball highlight for me.
> Thanks again for reminding me about our visit!
> Best,
> Ylo2na
> Chuck


Man, that is awesome! I am sure he enjoyed talking a little baseball with you too. It's cool to recall memories from time to time. We definitely need to do it more!!! Thanks for sharing that experience Chuck!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man what a super hit! I love the El Tiante maduros... which reminds me, I need some more! Gonna have to hit up 2 Guys in NH for some more!

Awesome stuff there BigDeuce - enjoy 'em!

CD

GO SOX!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks for the pics


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

MikeGates said:


> Smokes look great, give us a little review after you have tried them ! Enjoy!


They look better in real time. I will do my best on a review after I smoke them.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great stories-interesting smokes


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cool story, and great hit


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

Fantastic! Red Sox Nation delivers again.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

big04deuce said:


> Man, that is awesome! I am sure he enjoyed talking a little baseball with you too. It's cool to recall memories from time to time. We definitely need to do it more!!! Thanks for sharing that experience Chuck!


Erick,
It was a great thrill! When I was playing and coaching, as a pitcher, you went 9 innings or you were a dud. Remember names like Drysdale, Koufax, Sutton, or the incredible Bob Gibson. IF you dug in on them, down you would go so fast with chin music it would make your head spin. No one ever charged the mound on Drysdale or Gibson that I can recall. And, if your ERA was at 4.0 they shipped you out. Today, a guy with an ERA of 5 gets a million $$$$$. Go figure! Plus, they have a reliever for every part of the game. The philosophy now is pitch count. What happy BS that is! Back in the day, you went 9 and that was the philosophy that everyone lived by. If you got your butt kicked, then they replaced you, but not based upon pitch count! 
Would be nice to kick around some stories of back in the day....I do believe the pitchers were lots tougher and lots better!
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Excellent Hit.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

ylo2na said:


> Erick,
> It was a great thrill! When I was playing and coaching, as a pitcher, you went 9 innings or you were a dud. Remember names like Drysdale, Koufax, Sutton, or the incredible Bob Gibson. IF you dug in on them, down you would go so fast with chin music it would make your head spin. No one ever charged the mound on Drysdale or Gibson that I can recall. And, if your ERA was at 4.0 they shipped you out. Today, a guy with an ERA of 5 gets a million $$$$$. Go figure! Plus, they have a reliever for every part of the game. The philosophy now is pitch count. What happy BS that is! Back in the day, you went 9 and that was the philosophy that everyone lived by. If you got your butt kicked, then they replaced you, but not based upon pitch count!
> Would be nice to kick around some stories of back in the day....I do believe the pitchers were lots tougher and lots better!
> Best,
> Ylo2na


You know Chuck, you just reminded me of so much. You are so right about, "When it was a game." I need to go rent those movies again!!! My dad talks about this very thing. I had a pretty successful baseball career until an injury ended it. The funniest thing is at 9 years old I can remember my dad walking out to the mound just to say 2 words...."Hit Him!" I didn't ask any questions and knew there was a reason behind it. You are correct about the ball players just worried about the pitch count these days!!! Man, all the memories that were just sparked are all running through my head right now. Yes in my opinion also, they were tougher back in the day, but there are still a few that were brought up with the old school mentality.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit - and story!


----------

